# Puppies are 18 days old



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Some pics of the puppies now they are up on their feet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

Gorgeous puppies! :thumbup:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

They are gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're too cute


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful puppies 
Bet they are growing fast, we need more pics


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

cuties


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Fleur said:


> Beautiful puppies
> Bet they are growing fast, we need more pics


Here you are I took these yesterday when they turned 3 weeks old


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I want the puppy sat up in the very last pic you just posted! Stunning litter, just like their mummy you must be over the moon - best wishes with them!


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I want the puppy sat up in the very last pic you just posted! Stunning litter, just like their mummy you must be over the moon - best wishes with them!


Funnily enough that is my fav at the minute It is a lovely litter I'm really pleased with them and really looking forward to seeing how they turn out.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

That was quick 
Thx for the new pictures.
They really are stunning and take after their beautiful mum


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

basi said:


> Funnily enough that is my fav at the minute It is a lovely litter I'm really pleased with them and really looking forward to seeing how they turn out.


aww just stuck out to me, you are going to have to keep it!  Exciting times ahead watching this littler blossum!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

so cute! they are up and about and eating already?!  very intelligent!


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Fleur said:


> That was quick
> Thx for the new pictures.
> They really are stunning and take after their beautiful mum


Thanks



Devil-Dogz said:


> aww just stuck out to me, you are going to have to keep it!  Exciting times ahead watching this littler blossum!


She so far has the best head but I will probably chop and change my mind several times before I decide for sure which to keep.



Taylorbaby said:


> so cute! they are up and about and eating already?!  very intelligent!


They have been a very advanced litter from the off really which I like


----------

